# Tren Damage to kidneys?



## theHammer (Feb 10, 2010)

Ok so I am on Week 5 of my cycle, pinning 50mg of Test Prop and 50 mg of Tren Acetate Every day. I am assuming its the tren that's been hard on my system. I wake up in the middle of the night and urinate a dark yellow almost brownish coloured urine.. and have some mild back pains that I am thinking are my kidneys screaming "murder". Since its week 5 and I only have maybe 3 doses left I am considering stopping it and just continuing the Test prop, then adding some oral winnie the final two weeks. 

Its not like the sides are totally unbearable , however I am concerned about possible permanent kidney damage. I haven't urinated blood yet but its rather dark ( I adjusted my water intake) and and starting to take milk thistle to try to clean the system up. I'm considering manning up and taking the final 3 doses but I just don't know if the kidney damage is permanent. Does anyone know or Shall I consult my doc ( Whom I hate because ever since I told him I was running steroids he has been a thorn on my side). 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Vance (Feb 10, 2010)

Change doctor then.  But get checked out.

You really don't want to fuck with kidney damage and dialysis for the rest of your (Now 20 years shorter if you hit the final 3 doses and fuck your shit up) life.

How much water are you taking in?


----------



## WFC2010 (Feb 10, 2010)

wow. i use tren a lot of times and never have problems...
only problem is that i got mad all the time!


----------



## weldingman (Feb 10, 2010)

Im taking Tren and Prop now and I piss a rusty color sometimes, but no back pain. when I lake on my water intake its rusty. Drink a gallon and a half a day and its clear. The tren I use is very dark as well. If your conditions dont change try stopping the tren and see what happens.


----------



## WFC2010 (Feb 10, 2010)

with tren add essentiale forte liver stuff!


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Feb 10, 2010)

From what I do know , you in future may wanna consider making special prep for a nice tren run. That includes a few " extra" things such as Kindey & Prostate (Saw Palmetto-Nettle) supps and Liver (Silybum Marianum & Choline Bitartrate)
supps ( MRM makes some mega strong and effective stuff that includes a product called " Biosorb") and couple other things. You can go to some bulk herb companies and get a gang of excellent quality protective things that will make "life on tren" much less complicated. The piss'n darker is not something that's odd to hear,I personally know that can happen when you are high on protein , low on water and cutt'n weight . Looks like you're piss'n whiskey lol. I'd wanna drink a gang more water if it were me. I seem to recall many years back the dark piss thing but I don't remember it being like you describe. Any pains back or otherwise caused by use of a compound is your body say'n " Fuck This ". Be strong, look swell, but take care of yourself above all else.

_To Thine own self, Be True_

Real Talk Homey

Peace and Love


----------



## downtown (Feb 10, 2010)

Tren does not directly effect the kidneys.  If your kidneys are indeed what actually hurts then you might need to get your bp checked, its a silent kidney killer that people never think of.  

The dark piss is metabolites from your body breaking down and using the tren, it itself doesnt cause damage. Increase your water intake and take your liver supps and some taurine for the lower back pain, which im just assuming thats where it is.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 10, 2010)

Try some cranberry extract, and keep drinking your water if you are really worried. I don't think anyone has ever truly linked tren and kidney issues.


----------



## Pam55 (Apr 12, 2016)

Hey guys,
I had a bodybuilding friend who was doing 3cc's (600mg) TREN E 200 per week and his kidneys almost shut down.  And he had been BBing for years and years.  The correct dose should be 1cc weekly for 6-8 weeks TOPS!.....that's what I do and it builds muscle and helps my sex drive.  I also pin my TEST E 250 weekly....TREN E will shut down your bodies own TEST making, so do your TEST along with it.  
(Most of you guys know all this....I don't mean to offend....just typing this for those who are not as knowledgeable to help them)


----------

